# Bad Black



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Brown tones often mean they will turn blue. The timing varies, but seems to be by age 4 or so. If there are hairs of separate color, like silver, sprinkled amongst solid black hairs then she is likely a 'bad black'. No big deal. Many are and they are still pretty. It seems to be increasingly hard to get a solid black in the US because of all the mixing of colors.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Silver hairs in the coat is called grizzling and is not at all uncommon in black poodles.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Are they silver hairs? Or whitish guard hairs? Usually they start to get lighter hairs on their haunches and down the centre of their back. Brownish tinge will definitely be a precursor to becoming a blue. I have a blue girl. She was born with a white "star" on her chest and white between her pads. The white star disappeared and she has no real "white hairs" but is a nice gun metal grey now. I have an 8 year old black girl who is just starting to get white hairs on her muzzle. Both girls have cream,whites, black and brown in their pedigree. No silvers.


----------

